# fdisk does not see running partitions aic7xxx

## njcwotx

I am working on an old gentoo system.  In preparation for trying to move it to a virtual machine before the hardware dies I am gathering system info.  I am puzzled though, because even though the system is running I cannot use fdisk to list the partition info.  I can still try to image it over.  Im just puzzled why fdisk no longer lists partitons.

Here is what I got.  df shows /dev/discs/disc0 partitions, but fdisk only shows the /dev/sda disk.  The controller driver is aic7xxx.  its an old compaq proliant.

 linux # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/discs/disc0/part3                      7.7G  4.0G  3.7G  52% /

/dev/discs/disc0/part4                      8.8G  2.4G  6.5G  27% /var

/dev/sda1             466G   46G  420G  10% /var/www/localhost/htdocs/uploads

none                  633M     0  633M   0% /dev/shm

linux # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1       60801   488384001   83  Linux

proc # cat partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

 104     0   17760240 cciss/c0d0

 104     1      36704 cciss/c0d0p1

 104     2     510000 cciss/c0d0p2

 104     3    8004960 cciss/c0d0p3

 104     4    9208560 cciss/c0d0p4

   8     0  488386584 sda

   8     1  488384001 sda1

scsi # cat scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ST350063 Model:         3QG01WQL Rev: C

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi3 Channel: 00 Id: 06 Lun: 00

  Vendor: COMPAQ   Model: SDT-10000        Rev: 1.12

  Type:   Sequential-Access                ANSI SCSI revision: 02

 aic7xxx # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                    11592  0

aic7xxx               203832  1

eepro100               27436  0

----------

## krinn

/dev/sda is a disk (and sda1 the partition)

/dev/discs/disc0/part? are partitions from a raid array (hardware one).

so you have two disk

/dev/sda and /dev/discs/disc0

newer udev can (and will also) build raid array as sd? notation. Even in this case i can't see the real disks but the newer udev will link to the array with its real raid array name

(hmmm, not really clear, let's just see mine).

```

fdisk -l

Disque /dev/sdb: 293.4 Go, 293381079040 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 35668 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identifiant de disque : 0xc3cc5e2b

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdb1               1       12749   102400000    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb2           12749       35668   184102186   83  Linux

Disque /dev/sda: 73.8 Go, 73809264640 octets

224 têtes, 19 secteurs/piste, 33871 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 4256 * 512 = 2179072 octets

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identifiant de disque : 0x72e9738e

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *           1          49      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2              49          73       51920   83  Linux

/dev/sda3              74        3031     6294624   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4            3032       33871    65627520   83  Linux

cd /dev/disk/by-id/

scsi-SAdaptec_Cheetah_E8046828        scsi-SAdaptec_Raptor36_1A9A3328-part1

scsi-SAdaptec_Cheetah_E8046828-part1  scsi-SAdaptec_Raptor36_1A9A3328-part2

scsi-SAdaptec_Cheetah_E8046828-part2  scsi-SAdaptec_Raptor36_1A9A3328-part3

scsi-SAdaptec_Raptor36_1A9A3328       scsi-SAdaptec_Raptor36_1A9A3328-part4

```

as you can't see (yet) i have 4 disks build as 2 raid arrays : 2xcheetah as raid id Cheetah and 2x raptor as Raptor36

so even i have 4 disks, because of the raid, linux show only 2 disks (the two raid array) and assign sda and sdb to them because of newer kernel/udev couple.

In your case: you have one disk running as a disk and another disk that is a raid array (that might be build with many disks).

But for linux, you will only see 2 disks, 1 normal and 1 from your raid array.

you may (i don't know another way to grab it) find how many disks the array is built in dmesg

for me (notice that array & disk in it doesn't really match a logical order):

```

from /var/log/dmesg

[    1.324053] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Adaptec  Raptor36         V1.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 <-- the array name Raptor36

[    1.326020] scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     Adaptec  Cheetah          V1.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 <- 2nd array name Cheetah

[    1.333380] scsi 0:1:0:0: Direct-Access     SEAGATE  ST3146356SS      0006 PQ: 1 ANSI: 5 <- a disk 0:1:0:0

[    1.335130] scsi 0:1:1:0: Direct-Access     SEAGATE  ST3146356SS      0005 PQ: 1 ANSI: 5 <- 2nd disk 0:1:1:0

[    1.357908] scsi 0:1:2:0: Direct-Access     WDC      WD360ADFD-00     20.0 PQ: 1 ANSI: 5 <- 3rd disk 0:1:2:0

[    1.358568] scsi 0:1:3:0: Direct-Access     WDC      WD360ADFD-00     20.0 PQ: 1 ANSI: 5 <- and 4rd disk 0:1:3:0

```

so if you're kernel is newer enough you might get the info in dmesg, but i don't know a way to find witch disk is in witch array, but for your case i would say your array should be : all disks in dmesg less the sda disk.

Sometimes, it's simpler to open the case and check it physically or enter your raid bios to check what disk is assign to what raid array.

----------

